# Need Help.....[i]please[/i]



## Bruce00 (Dec 26, 2008)

/////////////////////////////


----------



## petlover516 (Nov 12, 2008)

ok i have a few things to say:
1.NEVER USE ITEMS FROM TOPFIN. they are a terrible company. maybe using that terrable stuff set off the fungus growth!
2. don't use strips. they arent accurate. use liquid test kits. i use API.
3.Get an API test kit for ammonia, too.
4.Don't use wildly collected wood that is not meant to be in water. if u do, boil it not soak it, but i still would not use it. 
5.don't even think about adding any fish yet. wait another 5-7 weeks.


----------



## Bruce00 (Dec 26, 2008)

///////////////////////////


----------



## Marty (Jan 1, 2009)

Just buy API's master test kit,It has everything you will need in it.And the fluval 305 is a great filter but it is to small for a 75 gallon its only rated to 70 gallon.What i would do is keep the 305 running and add an aquaclear 50 hang on filter.That will insure you enough filtration!


----------



## Bruce00 (Dec 26, 2008)

Marty said:


> Just buy API's master test kit,It has everything you will need in it.And the fluval 305 is a great filter but it is to small for a 75 gallon its only rated to 70 gallon.What i would do is keep the 305 running and add an aquaclear 50 hang on filter.That will insure you enough filtration!


After loading all the substrate and gravel, Iam under 70 gal total water.
So the Fluval is more than capable


----------

